# reptile shop complaints



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

can anyone tell me who are the correct people to go through for complaints against shops and owners as i have come to the end of my tether with my local shop, first of all i am sold a royal who within 3 days died of internal mites then when i confronted them about it all there royal stock had dissapeared and i was informed on good regard they all went to a cobra owner!!!!!!!

now i have bought moss for one of my snakes and have dicovered the moss to be riddled with mites which some of have got my snake so trearment is underway but to say the least i am pissed off now and want to sort it asap?
does anyone have any info please.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

kevlar said:


> can anyone tell me who are the correct people to go through for complaints against shops and owners as i have come to the end of my tether with my local shop, first of all i am sold a royal who within 3 days died of internal mites then when i confronted them about it all there royal stock had dissapeared and i was informed on good regard they all went to a cobra owner!!!!!!!
> 
> now i have bought moss for one of my snakes and have dicovered the moss to be riddled with mites which some of have got my snake so trearment is underway but to say the least i am pissed off now and want to sort it asap?
> does anyone have any info please.



*I have no idea who is best to contact but id just like to say F***in screw that shop mate they dont deserve to look after reps let alone sell them*


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

i have heard alot of bad things and that just caps it off


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You need to contact the licensing department for your local council.

If the moss was sealed I am pretty sure theres not a lot they will do about the mites though as it could have come from the manufacturer?


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

really it was in one of those zip top bags no name of a manufacturer so i assumed it was done by the shop owner


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Athravan said:


> You need to contact the licensing department for your local council.
> 
> If the moss was sealed I am pretty sure theres not a lot they will do about the mites though as it could have come from the manufacturer?


*
If there selling snakes with internal mites and things it wont take the council long to find plenty of other things there doing wrong 
(if there is a council in the world that does its job proppa that is)*


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah thats what i thought i did this once before in cambrige and you would no belive the shit i got over it shut the shop down in the end. with the council and rspca's help.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Kavlar.
Sorry mate no such thing as internal mites.
Mites are external parasites.
Do you have a vet report showing what was wrong with the snake.

AntRaven is right about the people to complain to are the licensing department for your local council.

Are you sure the mites you have seen in the moss are snake mites?
There are some harmless mites that live in moss. Most of the harmless ones are white. They are harmless in that they do not feed on the snake but are not nice to have around. Did the moss come from the same shop.

Stephen.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah the moss was from the same shop the mites are black and red???
when i saw the first few i thought he was bleeding and also you are right it was not internal mites it was parasites i just checked with the other half lol but it is not all i have heard about this shop i dont like this sort of stuff as it makes rep keepers look bad when some one complains about a fellow rep keeper but it aint right for this sort of thing to go on none of my snakes have ever had this sort of thing before and it has wound me up because i dont like to think of my snake suffering atall!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Defra - Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs
apparently they are the sort of people you want to contact.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Was this the shop that starts with S and ends in M ???


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

hi hun we have spoke b4 remember your right


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Probably a combo of licensing, RSPCA and whatever rescue runs in your area would do the trick! Crucify the Ba£$%rd


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Pm me what happened with the royal hun , i cant believe he is still in business , i was in there not long ago i was disgusted


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

rachy said:


> Pm me what happened with the royal hun , i cant believe he is still in business , i was in there not long ago i was disgusted


 
Hi you say that you was disgusted sorry to hear that as is't not right but did you say anything to them ??
If not that is not right as well !!

If I go in to a shop that are selling animals and I dont think it is kept to a fair standard I do kick up a fuss If we dont the animal carnt who will ?? I mean no water /old crap /old shed /no lights/ little substrate/ over crowding / mites And we know what we are looking for what about the poor mum buying for sorry but the shops dont and should not get away with it The RSPCA want to restrict us keeping reptiles and shops like this only give them bullets to shoot us with sorry for going on just me on my high horse .......indeep


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

well as i say in one of my eailier post i do say things i had a shop shut down!!!!!!
then i tracked the guy for a couple of months trying to sell his reps on forums like these he does and wont ever sell again as for saying stuff you have to have all the info before kicking up a fuss so i will build my case then deal with it!!!!!!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

think i know who your on about...is it the same place i got my baby albino burm that was guaranteed feeder (and never ate once) and was also covered in mites! then when i took back for a re fund he point blank refused and gave me a normal burm and £40 after me refusing to leave till something was done? remember me telling you about him? the blokes a total ****!!!!


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

well thats what i need people to stand up and be counted because if we dont do somthing soon animals will suffer and our passion for reps is already at risk because of [email protected]*** like him.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

indeep said:


> Hi you say that you was disgusted sorry to hear that as is't not right but did you say anything to them ??
> If not that is not right as well !!
> 
> If I go in to a shop that are selling animals and I dont think it is kept to a fair standard I do kick up a fuss If we dont the animal carnt who will ?? I mean no water /old crap /old shed /no lights/ little substrate/ over crowding / mites And we know what we are looking for what about the poor mum buying for sorry but the shops dont and should not get away with it The RSPCA want to restrict us keeping reptiles and shops like this only give them bullets to shoot us with sorry for going on just me on my high horse .......indeep


He will blatently make you look like you dont know what you are talking about , he sold my mate a male corn as a proven female and still said it was male until i butted in , another person on this forum also got mites from substrate in there.

He had a mite on his hand and Samanslow said 'oh theres a mite there'; he flicked it off and said 'oh its a fly we get alot in here'

I told kevlar last night to let me know who he writes to as i know several people who will do the same , they surely cannot ignore several complaints?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

rachy said:


> He will blatantly make you look like you dont know what you are talking about ,
> 
> 
> That's not fair but the difference is I do know what I'm talking about and I weigh in at 17 stone 5.10" . the quicker they get you out the shop the better it is for them so I tend to hang around un till sorted and talk to there customers (in general about reptiles but shop keeper dont know that) so they sort it out pritty quickly
> ...


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I know what shop this is, and they do have lovely stock but the owner just doesn't seem to take good care of the reps. We got our yellow rats from there and they had mites (which we spent ages sorting out, fun fun  ), the guy also told us the male was the female and vice versa so we spent ages waiting for the male to lay eggs!

He sounds like he knows what he's talking about, but he doesn't, and that's not on.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

well it has all gone on too long and things like that have to stop, mites are somthing i have never come across till now so the other comment is put to rest people dont stock reps with mites anywhere else i go!!!!!!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

i should add they have been reported on more than one ocasion... nothing ever seems to be done about them though


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

you have to continue with the action in this type of thing a complaint will go nowhere unless you carry on and on till something is done


----------

